
YouTube Video screenshot from custom position - panching
https://www.tubescreenshot.com/
======
gus_massa
Feature request:

Make it possible to add the time field in the URL:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ychdzz6UEA&t=2m3s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ychdzz6UEA&t=2m3s)

~~~
panching
thank you, will update on that too

------
mastog0d
if there is youtube screenshot button extension its would be great.

~~~
panching
soon it will available on chrome web store too.

